# 2017+ Honda Ridgeline - Tailgate Pad?



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello, anyone have one of the newer gen-2 Ridgelines and use a tailgate pad? I’m curious what will fit - the total width Looks fine for 57”, but the gate is much deeper on each side of the bed, and it looks like an even narrower pad (say 54”) might be wise. Anyone else tried it out?


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Damn, tough crowd!


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I have the small Dakine pad. Works just fine but does obscure the rear view camera view a bit. If you are careful in where you place the opening you can minimize the obstruction.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

someoldfart said:


> I have the small Dakine pad. Works just fine but does obscure the rear view camera view a bit. If you are careful in where you place the opening you can minimize the obstruction.


Thank you - I didn't know they made a 54" version! I ordered the 57" Race Face version just to test it out and see if I could simply modify it if required - but I'll probably end up ordering the Dakine as well to see how it compares.

I had high hopes for the Rocky Mounts bar attachment designed for the Ridgeline - would have to take the front wheel off, but that isn't a killer by itself. But by my measurements my Yeti SB5 would be about an inch too long to close the tailgate....doh!!


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Well, the 57” (small) Raceface tailgate pad won’t work without some cutting and sewing. The sides on the inside would have to be taken in to fit around the bed posts, and the straps would probably need to be re-sewed. The tailgate flap also doesn’t fit the tailgate handle and the backup camera, either - you’d need to be able to remove one of the fork bumpers to use the camera.

I happened to run into someone who recommended the small Fox tailgate pad, which is also 54” - it has the loops. So I also ordered that one and will try it out, haha.


----------



## BojanMikic (Jul 30, 2016)

Eastcoastroots said:


> Well, the 57" (small) Raceface tailgate pad won't work without some cutting and sewing. The sides on the inside would have to be taken in to fit around the bed posts, and the straps would probably need to be re-sewed. The tailgate flap also doesn't fit the tailgate handle and the backup camera, either - you'd need to be able to remove one of the fork bumpers to use the camera.
> 
> I happened to run into someone who recommended the small Fox tailgate pad, which is also 54" - it has the loops. So I also ordered that one and will try it out, haha.











Small race tailgate pad, only issue is the camera. You can still open tailgate no problem, from ether side 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Cool - do you have any closer pictures? How do you address the columns on the inside? I had to bunch up the pad in order to squeeze it in, and since the straps are on the outside (widest) part I thought it looked pretty weird....


----------



## BojanMikic (Jul 30, 2016)

Eastcoastroots said:


> Cool - do you have any closer pictures? How do you address the columns on the inside? I had to bunch up the pad in order to squeeze it in, and since the straps are on the outside (widest) part I thought it looked pretty weird....












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

BojanMikic said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhhh okay, got it - I couldn't do up the downtube strap when I positioned it like you have (with the strap on the very outside of the tailgate) - unless you put it around the fork?

I ended up going with the small 54" Fox tailgate pad. It does fit a little better, but mostly because I really want the backup camera (I have a super tight parking spot) and I'm gonna spend $60 for a commercial tailor to expand the flap - the Fox is $40 cheaper so that works pretty well. The material seems more waterproof although the interior padding doesn't seem nearly as soft on the paint as the RF.

The downtube straps seemed to fit better, but it doesn't have the stanchion grooves which are cool. Does anyone use stanchion protectors or anything like that? I don't really like the way the bike pretty much rests on the coating - that has to wear after a year or two, right?


----------

